# using 2g on galaxy s2



## roohanqadri (Mar 18, 2012)

i recently bought galaxy s2 at&t phone. im able to use only 3g on it. how do i use 2g/gsm? do i have to contact my service provider or just edit settings on my phone beacuse i dont see any option on it regarding choosing between 3g or 2g?


----------



## Minion (Mar 19, 2012)

go to network settings in galaxy s2 set network mode you will find WCDMA and so on their you can change network mode.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

Opt out of WCDMS/GSM OR WCDMA mode and and Select GSM in *wireless and network settings*


----------



## roohanqadri (Mar 23, 2012)

i tried doing that but the problem is that i dont have the option of choosing between 3g and 2g. in the wireless settings, the other phones have 5 options:

1) use packet data
2) data roaming
3) access point names 
4) network operators
5) and some other option of choosing network (gsm/3g)

this is where the other people choose their respective networks.

my phone doesnt have the last feature.

any answers for this problem.....


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

choose gsm here from option 5.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 4, 2012)

Minion said:


> choose gsm here from option 5.


Try reading the whole post before replying.
He said the 5th option is not available in his phone.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry but he is using phone from AT&T I doubt this is a CDMA phone.hence it will not allowing it to change settings.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 5, 2012)

search for android dialer code to switch to 2g...


----------

